# Bulk Lace Rock



## FeelingFishly (Dec 15, 2011)

I want to add some lace rock or other rock to my 240g. I already have a few pieces of lace rock, reef rock and drift wood but I would like to add another 75-100 lbs worth. I went to a landscape place today and they mostly only sell pallets of rock. The also had some lightweight gray lava rock by the pallet. I personally have never seen this rock before however it was very light but kind of boring. I also don't know if it is fish safe.

I am a formal SW guy and love the look of reef rock and it does offer other benefits to african tanks. Holy rock is also a consideration however it doesn't really move me much.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

I would try another landscape/cement type place, i have a few local that sell by the pound and have 20 to 30 kinds to choose from


----------



## FeelingFishly (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply... Do you know if they would have actual lace rock for sale?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Different areas of the country will probably have different types of rock available at landscape/rock yards so it's difficult to answer specifically.

The lightweight gray lava rock could have been Feather rock. It floats in the water until completely waterlogged. I use it in my aquariums exclusively.


----------



## FeelingFishly (Dec 15, 2011)

would you mind posting some pics of your tank or sharing a url if you posted some before?


----------



## FeelingFishly (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh yeah almost forgot. They said the rock glows if you put it in a firepit or fireplace.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is a link to my 125g build using Feather rock for my DIY background.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

if you really are interested in some rock let me know, i have a bunch extra and also have a good supplier myself. heres a cpl examples anyhoo let me know via PM thanks!


----------



## FeelingFishly (Dec 15, 2011)

Deeda, excellent looking build. I love the 3d background! My concern about the rock that's available is I honestly don't know much about it. I am going to contact a few more places locally first. If I don't find anything I'll check out some other sources.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks, Dave! I enjoyed building it and really do like the ways it works.

Some businesses you might want to check, as a general rule, is stone yards, cut rock dealer, quarry or gravel, brick/cement dealer, and garden center.


----------

